# Want help with relationship problems???



## prmsd (Jul 3, 2007)

National morning news show is looking for people with problems to discuss with a licensed therapist on camera.

If you are interested please email the following...

Name
location
phone number
description of problem
picture, if possible

To

[email protected]


----------

